
Understanding Async JavaScript - jslock
https://github.com/vasanthk/async-javascript
======
zappo2938
The corner stone of understand async JavaScript code is a deep understanding
what happens under the hood with the Event loop. Philip Roberts has a great
lecture called what the heck is the event loop anyway? [1] Once that video is
watched once, everything else just makes sense.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aGhZQkoFbQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aGhZQkoFbQ)

